# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Whiplash of niet?

## lunae

gisteren een ongeval gehad (hummer achter op ons in), politie is erbij gekomen en vroeg natuurlijk of iemand gewond was, ik heb gezegd dat ik alleen maar enorme hoofdpijn had van tegen het hoofdsteun te knallen.
Gisterenavond merkte ik wel dat ik enorm vergeetachtig was, ik was tegen een vriendin aan het vertellen en sommige woorden wist ik gezoon niet meer, kon ze wel omschrijven maar ik kwam er niet op..
Vanmorgen enorm nekpijn, maar het voelt wel gewoon aan de spieren, zelfs mijn hals doet zeer.
Heeft iemand dit al eens gehad of iemand enig idee?
Mijn vriendin zegt een whiplash, maar komt dat zo laat?
Straks of morgen toch maar eens langs de huisarts, stom dat het weekend is..

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Lunae,

*Altijd* laten nakijken door huisarts. En politie vragen om kopie van proces verbaal, dan wel dienstdoende agent (e) vragen of deze zich je antwoord nog herinnert. Voor de verzekering kun je niet uitgebreid genoeg zijn. Ook al si het jullie schuld niet.
Sterkte.

----------


## lunae

Na een slapeloze nacht ben ik maandag naar de huisarts gekropen en ja het is een whiplash, een hele hoop pijnstillers en spierverslappers gekregen en moet langs een kinesist, een hele hoop papierwerk..
Ondertussen een weekje verder, nog steeds enorm pijn als die pijnstillers zijn uitgewerkt dus maandag weer naar de huisarts. Verzekering en politie is ondertussen op de hoogte en gelukkig doet niemand moeilijk.
Ik hoop gewoon dat ik er snel vanaf ben en weer superfit rondloop, wij waren niet in fout.. je gaat ergens supergezond heen en komt gebroken terug zonder auto gewoon omdat 1 persoon even niet oplette. Je mag zo voorzichtig zijn als je wil maar als de rest rondom je gek is heb je toch nog pech.
Kan alleen maar zeggen, wees allemaal voorzichtig op de weg! En ik? ik sla me er wel door maar ben eeuwig kwaad op Hummers  :Smile:

----------

